# Muslim Father Slits 17-Year-Old Daughters Throat For Marrying Without Permission



## Theowl32 (Jul 4, 2014)

Muslim Father Slits 17-Year-Old Daughter?s Throat For ?Marrying Without Permission? | Defund.com

A Pakistani man has been arrested for killing his daughter and her husband because she married into a less important tribe.

Police say the 17-year-old victim and the 31-year-old man she married without their families consent were tied up and had their throats slit with a scythe by the girls family.

The family had lured the couple to their home by promising to give them their family blessing.

A police spokesperson said, When the couple reached there, they tied them with ropes. [The girls father] cut their throats.

Police have arrested the family, who said they murdered the couple because their daughters husband, Muafia Hussein, comes from a less important tribe.

The Daily Mail reports that, The Human Rights Commission of Pakistan said 869 so-called honor killings were reported in the media last year  several a day. But the true figure is probably much higher since many cases are never reported.

The practice is considered tradition in tribal regions of Pakistan.

Earlier this month, a 19-year-old girl and her husband appealed to the police for protection after her family denounced her marriage. Instead, her family came to her husbands home and took their daughter, swearing on the Koran they would not harm her and would hold a proper wedding ceremony.

The couples lawyer, Zia Kiyyani, said, During this the girl shouted, cried, and mourned for her life and her husbands life because she knew that they will kill them both.

---------------------------------------

Obviously this is Israel's fault.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Jul 4, 2014)

These "people" are animals.


----------



## Godboy (Jul 4, 2014)

"Religion of peace"


----------



## Vandalshandle (Jul 4, 2014)

Sounds kind of like the woman in Texas who drowned her 5 kids in the bathtub because her Christian belief was that Satan wanted her to. She was found insane, and acquitted on that basis.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 4, 2014)

Vandalshandle said:


> Sounds kind of like the woman in Texas who drowned her 5 kids in the bathtub because her Christian belief was that Satan wanted her to. She was found insane, and acquitted on that basis.



Are you suggesting that this family (and the other 869, or so others that are reported) are insane?


----------



## Theowl32 (Jul 4, 2014)

Vandalshandle said:


> Sounds kind of like the woman in Texas who drowned her 5 kids in the bathtub because her Christian belief was that Satan wanted her to. She was found insane, and acquitted on that basis.



Here we go folks. 

A liberal.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Jul 4, 2014)

Theowl32 said:


> Muslim Father Slits 17-Year-Old Daughter?s Throat For ?Marrying Without Permission? | Defund.com
> 
> A Pakistani man has been arrested for killing his daughter and her husband because she married into a less important tribe.
> 
> ...



Revealed: Father of toddler who baked to death in a hot car 'told his family how to collect son's $27,000 life insurance policy while he was in jail' | Mail Online
These people are monsters   ^^^


----------



## Vandalshandle (Jul 4, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds kind of like the woman in Texas who drowned her 5 kids in the bathtub because her Christian belief was that Satan wanted her to. She was found insane, and acquitted on that basis.
> ...



Religious. Insane. What's the difference?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 4, 2014)

Wry Catcher said:


> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> > Muslim Father Slits 17-Year-Old Daughter?s Throat For ?Marrying Without Permission? | Defund.com
> ...



No disagreement here.  Monsters come in all stripes, but not all of them claim religious reasons for being such.


----------



## Godboy (Jul 4, 2014)

Vandalshandle said:


> Sounds kind of like the woman in Texas who drowned her 5 kids in the bathtub because her Christian belief was that Satan wanted her to. She was found insane, and acquitted on that basis.



That is a pretty moronic comparison. You need to work on your logic skills my friend, because that post is embarrassing!


----------



## Vandalshandle (Jul 4, 2014)

Godboy said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds kind of like the woman in Texas who drowned her 5 kids in the bathtub because her Christian belief was that Satan wanted her to. She was found insane, and acquitted on that basis.
> ...



Sounds like apples to apples to me!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 4, 2014)

Vandalshandle said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Vandalshandle said:
> ...



I know a lot of people, a whole lot, who claim some belief in some deity.  Funny thing, not one of the "religious" folks I know are insane.  Cut your daughter's throat, run her over with a car, bake you toddler to death, drown your youngsters...doesn't matter what reason you might claim, it's pretty f**kin' insane.


----------



## GISMYS (Jul 4, 2014)

THE "REAL" WORLDWIDE RADICAL MUSLIN WAR ON WOMEN, what are liberal dems talking about


----------



## Vandalshandle (Jul 4, 2014)

Ah! Now the FUN begins! Gentlemen, I rest my case!


----------



## Godboy (Jul 4, 2014)

Vandalshandle said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Vandalshandle said:
> ...



Yikes, 2 embarrassing posts in a row! The next time any of you hear someone say "theres no such thing as a stupid question", refer them to Vandalshandles post.


----------



## Esmeralda (Jul 4, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds kind of like the woman in Texas who drowned her 5 kids in the bathtub because her Christian belief was that Satan wanted her to. She was found insane, and acquitted on that basis.
> ...



The vast,  vast majority of the billion or so Muslims on the planet do not believe in this stuff.  This honor killing thing is cultural.  Though the people say it is their religion, it isn't.  This is the same kind of thing as fundamentalist, extremist Christians.  Like those Baptists who protest at military funerals.  They are sick, but they are not representative of the majority if Christians.  

The best thing you all could do is learn the facts and know the truth instead of just having fun with hate.  Being narrow minded makes you as bad as they are.


----------



## Vandalshandle (Jul 4, 2014)

Godboy said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



Don't be embarrassed, Godboy. Nobody really knows who you are.....


----------



## Theowl32 (Jul 4, 2014)

Vandalshandle said:


> Ah! Now the FUN begins! Gentlemen, I rest my case!



Are you insinuating there is no such thing as an insane atheist liberal?

Wait, do not answer the question. 

Instead......


----------



## Godboy (Jul 4, 2014)

Vandalshandle said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Vandalshandle said:
> ...



There arent entire villages full of insane people. See the difference?


----------



## Ibentoken (Jul 4, 2014)

Does the father have to go get sensitivity counseling?


----------



## Vandalshandle (Jul 4, 2014)

Godboy said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...





No, but there are entire churches full of insane people. Jim Jones comes to mind. So does David Koresh, and Heavens Gate. I admit, though that I kind of miss that guy who predicted the Rapture would happen in 2011.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 4, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Vandalshandle said:
> ...



Narrow minded?  Really?  I asked a legitimate question.  Vandalshandle tossed out some diversion rather than addressing the subject of the OP.  Or are you ignorant of the fact that "two wrongs do not make it right"?  Or would you rather offer some other excuse for one religious faction committing evil while condemning some other faction you disagree with?
Can you explain the fact that the muslim community at large fails to condemn such actions by other so-called muslims, unlike christians, who tend to be pretty vocal about disavowing heinous actions by so-called christians?
You may label me "narrow-minded", but at least I am consistently objective...more than can be said for you and your blatantly subjective opinions.


----------



## skye (Jul 4, 2014)

This sort of inhuman  cultural violence is embeded deep in the religion and is the true Islam. Honor killings are not the exception among these backward people who would dominate the world and drag us all to the Dark Ages of ignorance.

Another day, a few more slit throats..... hey..... just another day at the office!


----------



## aaronleland (Jul 4, 2014)

Christianity is batshit.

Islam is still a little higher on the batshit meter.


----------



## Esmeralda (Jul 4, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



I have spent 7 years of my life and career living and working in Muslim countries with colleagues, associates and friends who are Muslim.  I've been to their homes and to their weddings. I have traveled with them inside their countries and outside their countries.  The vast majority of the more than a billion Muslims on this planet do not do honor killings and do not believe in them, and they do 'disavow' such behavior.  If you don't believe me on that, Google  it.  They do not support. It is not part of Islam.  

It is something backward people do who are poor and uneducated.  It is something extremist and fundamentalist people do. Anyone who thinks otherwise is not educated or knowledgeable about Islam and how the vast majority of Muslims live.

http://www.questionsaboutislam.com/women-in-islam/islam-honour-killing.php


> The practice of so-called "honour killing" is in reality an act of murder.





> There is absolutely no justification in Islam for "honour killing" of women or men





> There is no historical background in Islam for "honour killing". No verse in the holy Quran and no saying of Prophet Mohammad (pbuh) sanctions such crimes. There were no cases of "honour killing" during the early period of Islam. This is a concept that seems to have appeared only recently, and is based only upon ignorance of the true teachings of Islam, and perhaps some ancient customs that pre-date Islam.


----------



## Theowl32 (Jul 4, 2014)

Anyone else notice how this thread was about what a muslim father did to his daughter, and the liberals bring up Christianity?

Anyone? Notice?


----------



## Papageorgio (Jul 4, 2014)

Wry Catcher said:


> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> > Muslim Father Slits 17-Year-Old Daughter?s Throat For ?Marrying Without Permission? | Defund.com
> ...



I agree, are you saying the people that do "honor" killings are not? 




Sent from my iPad using an Android.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jul 4, 2014)

Vandalshandle said:


> Sounds kind of like the woman in Texas who drowned her 5 kids in the bathtub because her Christian belief was that Satan wanted her to. She was found insane, and acquitted on that basis.



She was suffering from postpartum depression, there were more factors to the event than just religion. For you not being able to reason this out is a show of your lack of understanding.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 4, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



Lecture me all you want.  I have not noticed you contradicting people who paint all christians with a wide brush the same way you are defending muslims.  So the question remains, one example of an obvious nut case (who happens to claim her 'god' made her kill her children) makes all christians evil?  But hundreds of incidents of muslim "honor" killings is not equivalent?  Killing in the name of one's religion does seem unequally represented by muslims as opposed to christians.  Well, unless you wish to consider aborting unborn children...


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara (Jul 4, 2014)

So the family tied them up while the father slit their throats.  *With a sythe*.  He had to go all Grim fucking Reaper on them.

I know that is fucked up, but something about this is freaking badass.

In America, people get shot, or stabbed, or they get their throats slit with a knife.

This guy fucking *slit open their throats with a sythe.*

Epic.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 4, 2014)

Theowl32 said:


> Anyone else notice how this thread was about what a muslim father did to his daughter, and the liberals bring up Christianity?
> 
> Anyone? Notice?



Diversion, a tactic that works well for them.  Libs would burn christians for their beliefs but muslims are just misunderstood.


----------



## Esmeralda (Jul 4, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



LOL I thought you all didn't want to talk about Christians?  My point was to be informative about the connection (non-existant) between Islam and honor killings.  Apparently, knowledge is something you are not interested in.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 4, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



If there is no connection between islaam and "honor" killings, what is the motivating factor when someone slices their child's throat, and the throat of her husband open?  Why would a pre-teen girl be stoned to death for being raped by her relatives, or a christian woman and mother be incarcerated and sentenced to death for not recanting her christianity and accepting islaam?


----------



## Esmeralda (Jul 4, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



If you would just read the information in the link I posted, you would have all your questions answered.  Don't be a little baby bird with his mouth hanging open waiting for  mama to put the predigested food in: educate yourself.  Be a big boy and do your own reading.

The first link I posted will answer your questions about honor killings.  

This link has access to many topics and should answer your other questions.  Oh, and, you're welcome. 

http://www.questionsaboutislam.com/


----------



## guno (Jul 4, 2014)

Theowl32 said:


> Muslim Father Slits 17-Year-Old Daughter?s Throat For ?Marrying Without Permission? | Defund.com
> 
> A Pakistani man has been arrested for killing his daughter and her husband because she married into a less important tribe.
> 
> ...



Fundamentalist Christians spanked daughter to death

Fundamentalist Christians ?spanked? daughter to death*|*Raw Replay

Parents Biblically Beat Child to Death for Mispronouncing Word

Parents Biblically Beat Child to Death for Mispronouncing Word | Secular News Daily

Religiosity Common Among Mothers Who Kill Children

Religiosity Common Among Mothers Who Kill Children

The rightwing white goyim are some sick assholes


----------



## aaronleland (Jul 4, 2014)

Theowl32 said:


> Anyone else notice how this thread was about what a muslim father did to his daughter, and the liberals bring up Christianity?
> 
> Anyone? Notice?



When Christianity was as old as Islam is now we were still burning people at the stake. Just sayin.


----------



## Theowl32 (Jul 4, 2014)

guno said:


> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> > Muslim Father Slits 17-Year-Old Daughter?s Throat For ?Marrying Without Permission? | Defund.com
> ...



Liberals like you are the most predictable of all. 

Called the shot, and you did not disappoint. Mainly cause you are a schmuck. 

I love too how you and the others insinuate how atheist liberals never commit acts of sick depravity. 

Why so quick to point out the murders that Christians made in this thread? No, do not tell me, we already know. 

Either way, do not respond to me you hopeless hypocritical hack. 

Funny, how you think atheist liberals never commit mass murders. I think that is really funny. I am wondering you did not list any....


----------



## Katzndogz (Jul 4, 2014)

Vandalshandle said:


> Sounds kind of like the woman in Texas who drowned her 5 kids in the bathtub because her Christian belief was that Satan wanted her to. She was found insane, and acquitted on that basis.



Not even close.  No church told her to kill her children.  She was tried and found to be insane.  This man knew he was acting correctly because that's what he learned in the mosque.  He did nothing wrong not even legally wrong.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Jul 4, 2014)

Goddess_Ashtara said:


> So the family tied them up while the father slit their throats.  *With a sythe*.  He had to go all Grim fucking Reaper on them.
> 
> I know that is fucked up, but something about this is freaking badass.
> 
> ...



You desperately need a shrink.


----------



## Warrior102 (Jul 4, 2014)

Vandalshandle said:


> Sounds kind of like the woman in Texas who drowned her 5 kids in the bathtub because her Christian belief was that Satan wanted her to. She was found insane, and acquitted on that basis.



What kind of a pos jap bike is that in your avi?


----------



## Jarlaxle (Jul 4, 2014)

Looks like a Hardley, dude. (That's not a typo.)


----------



## Vandalshandle (Jul 4, 2014)

Papageorgio said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds kind of like the woman in Texas who drowned her 5 kids in the bathtub because her Christian belief was that Satan wanted her to. She was found insane, and acquitted on that basis.
> ...



Not at all. the fact that you are too dense to understand that the Muslim in question could also be insane, and blaming religion, means that you don't have a clue.


----------



## Vandalshandle (Jul 4, 2014)

Katzndogz said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds kind of like the woman in Texas who drowned her 5 kids in the bathtub because her Christian belief was that Satan wanted her to. She was found insane, and acquitted on that basis.
> ...



The woman in Texas was a religious nut, as well. She believed that 666 was tattooed on her scalp. She belonged to a fundamentalist mega church, and had morphed her religion with her insanity. 

The OP implies that Muslims are violent because of their religion. I am certainly not fond of any religion, but people often kill people when they are insane, and often believe that their religion tells them to do it, when religion actually does not. As we have seen, time and time again, one insane religious patriarch can convenience a group of people to do anything. I give you the Westbro Baptist church as an example.


----------



## Katzndogz (Jul 4, 2014)

Wry Catcher said:


> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> > Muslim Father Slits 17-Year-Old Daughter?s Throat For ?Marrying Without Permission? | Defund.com
> ...



Why aren't you defending that father?   He was sexting.  Doesn't he have a right to sex?  If he was sexting gay men would he be innocent?


----------



## Warrior102 (Jul 4, 2014)

Jarlaxle said:


> Looks like a Hardley, dude. (That's not a typo.)



Not to me it doesnt look like a hd


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 4, 2014)

guno said:


> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> > Muslim Father Slits 17-Year-Old Daughter?s Throat For ?Marrying Without Permission? | Defund.com
> ...



OK, cool...as long as I claim some religious reason, I can do any fucking crazy-assed thing I want.  Do I always have to use the same religion, or can I change out once in a while, just for variety.
You all just cannot accept the fact that there are crazy people out there and the crazy shit they do really has nothing to do with whatever spokesperson of "god" they cite?  It's sad that you all cannot address the topic of the OP without drooling all over yourselves about how some "christians" are just as evil.  "Christians"=bad; "muslims"=OK because they don't represent all muslims.


----------



## Pogo (Jul 4, 2014)

Theowl32 said:


> Anyone else notice how this thread was about what a muslim father did to his daughter, and the liberals bring up Christianity?
> 
> Anyone? Notice?



Anyone notice that the connection to religion is completely bogus in the first place?

>> The cultural features which lead to honor killings are complex.  Honor killings involve violence and fear as a tool of maintaining control.  Honor killings are argued to have their origin among nomadic peoples and herdsmen: such populations carry all their valuables with them and risk having them stolen, and do not have proper recourse to law.  As a result, inspiring fear, using aggression, and cultivating a reputation for violent revenge in order to protect property is preferred to other behaviors.  In societies where there is a weak rule of law, people must build fierce reputations.[22]

In many cultures where honor is of central value, men are sources, or active generators /agents of that honor, while the only effect that women can have on honor is to destroy it. [23] Once the honor is destroyed by the woman, there is a need for immediate revenge to restore it, in order for the family to avoid losing face in the community. As Amnesty International statement notes:

The regime of honour is unforgiving: women on whom suspicion has fallen are not given an opportunity to defend themselves, and family members have no socially acceptable alternative but to remove the stain on their honour by attacking the woman.[24]

The relation between social views on female sexuality and honor killings is complex.  The way through which women in honor based societies bring dishonor to men is often through their *sexual behavior.  Indeed, violence related to female sexual expression has been documented since Ancient Rome, when the pater familias had the right to kill an unmarried sexually active daughter or an adulterous wife.  In medieval Europe, early Jewish law mandated stoning for an adulterous wife and her partner.*[25] Carolyn Fluehr-Lobban, an anthropology professor at Rhode Island College, writes that an act, or even alleged act, of any female sexual misconduct, upsets the moral order of the culture, and bloodshed is the only way to remove any shame brought by the actions and restore social equilibrium.[26] However, the relation between honor and female sexuality is a complicated one, and some authors argue that it is not women's sexuality per se that is the 'problem', but rather *women's self-determination in regard to it, as well as fertility*. 

...

In some cultures, honor killings are considered less serious than other murders simply because they arise from long-standing cultural traditions and are thus deemed appropriate or justifiable.[26] Additionally, according to a poll done by the BBC&#8217;s Asian network, 1 in 10 of the 500 Hindus, Sikhs, Christians and Muslims surveyed said they would condone any murder of someone who threatened their family&#8217;s honor.[28] << (Wiki)​
Esmeralda is quite correct; honor killing is a sociocultural aspect, albeit a primitive one, that's being used on yet another thread as a false association with religion, when in fact they're not even connected.


There's a great big clue right in the OP article:
>> Police have arrested the family, who said they murdered the couple *because their daughter&#8217;s husband, Muafia Hussein, comes from a &#8220;less important tribe.&#8221;*  and
*The practice is considered &#8220;tradition&#8221; in tribal regions* of Pakistan.<<​The OP himself even pasted that very line in his own lead ------ _and then proceeded to ignore what his own post says_.  

In fact the original Daily Mail article this OP link quotes goes further:
>> *Cultural traditions* in many areas of Pakistan mean that killing a woman whose behaviour is seen as immodest is widely accepted.

Immodest behaviour that sparked recent killings included singing, looking omaut of the window or talking to a man who is not a relative. For a woman to marry a man of her own choice is considered an unacceptable insult by many families.<<​
Clearly that's not a religious basis.  This story, like the recent one that tried to pin female genital mutilation on religion, is just more hatemongering hackery.  Note also that the original article makes no mention of religion at all ------ because it's not part of the story.

Now why are you freaks so bent on stirring up the Crusades -- on a lie?

Oh by the way, how soon we forget that the same cultural tribal tradition exists in India --- where they practice a different religion altogether.

/thread


----------



## Noomi (Jul 4, 2014)

Theowl32 said:


> Muslim Father Slits 17-Year-Old Daughter?s Throat For ?Marrying Without Permission? | Defund.com
> 
> A Pakistani man has been arrested for killing his daughter and her husband because she married into a less important tribe.
> 
> ...



I hope those responsible rot.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jul 4, 2014)

Vandalshandle said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Vandalshandle said:
> ...



The fact you know nothing about either and trying to connect the two, shows you are insane. 




Sent from my iPad using an Android.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Jul 5, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds kind of like the woman in Texas who drowned her 5 kids in the bathtub because her Christian belief was that Satan wanted her to. She was found insane, and acquitted on that basis.
> ...



Insanity is a legal term. 

These people's culture is what leads to this sort of thing. Not that we're all that much better. Instead of encouraging marriage we encourage the pursuit of money and ocnsequently are being vastly outbred by the Muslim world and projected fowards, it doesn't look good for the non-Muslim world.


----------



## Theowl32 (Jul 5, 2014)

I think in honor of the hypocritical liberals, who obviously insinuate that only religious people commit acts of mass murder or murder, I will list the atrocities and perversions committed by atheist liberals in another thread. 

Wait, maybe I will do it here. 

You know.....I think they really do think no atheist liberal has ever done anything evil. Cause.....remember. They do not believe in evil. Well, except for anything done by white Christians that is. Right? Well, am I right? I think so. 

Why, did they list a bunch of things carries out by Christians in this thread? You see many of them condemn the action by this father (who was brown of course and not Christian). 


It has been estimated that in less than the past 100 years, governments under the banner of communism have caused the death of somewhere between 40,472,000 to 259,432,000 human lives.

Although Communism is one of the most well-known cases of atheism's ties to mass murder, the French Revolution and subsequent Reign of Terror, inspired by the works of Diderot, Voltaire, Sade, and Rousseau, managed to commit similar persecutions and exterminations of religious people and promote secularism and militant atheism. Official numbers indicate that 300,000 Frenchmen died during Robespierre's Reign of Terror, 297,000 of which were of middle-class or low-class. Of the amount murdered via the guillotine, only 8% had been of the aristocratic class, with over 30% being from the peasant class. One of the most well known cases of mass murder during the French Revolution was the genocide at Vendee, which has yet to be officially recognized as genocide. Some estimates indicated that Robespierre and the Jacobins planned to massacre well over 15,000,000 Frenchmen,[9] and that he also intended to commit genocide against the Alsace region of France due to their German-speaking populace.[10] Besides the guillotine, the French Revolution also resulted in various other deaths, including trampling children with horses, burning people in ovens, "Republican Marriages" (which involved stripping people naked, tying them together to a log in a suggestive fashion, and then putting them into the water to drown. In the event that there wasn't enough people of both sexes, they also resorted to "tying the knot" in a homosexual manner), cutting recently-raped girls in half after tying them to a tree, crushing pregnant women under wine pressers, cutting up pregnant women and using bayonets to stab the fetus inside before leaving her to die, "catching" infants thrown from a balcony with their bayonets, and using shotguns to ensure people bled out to death.


French Revolution - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Mass killings under Communist regimes - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Now watch folks. Those things do not count to the hypocritical finger pointing pathetic liberal. Nevertheless, there you have it. Truth.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jul 5, 2014)

Why doesn't @ Sunni Man ever post in threads about muslims?

I just posted this and rather than rewrite it, I'm cross posting it here -

Until Sunni "man", I've believed about muslims the same as I believe about other groups - that there are good and bad, that they're not all ignorant and backward and vile ugly people. Maybe its just the men. Maybe the women aren't as vile and nasty as Sunni "man". One thing for sure, Sunni "man" is a waste of skin and I think its likely all male muslims are as well.

I'm a good knee jerk liberal and I have great huge respect for what Esmeralda has written, but I have to say, I'm having a hard time believing they're not all like Sunni "man" - just living, walking, brainless hate machines. 

That does not mean however, that what has been written about the crazies in other religions being capable of similar crimes. They are. 

Speaking of religious crazies -



GISMYS said:


> THE "REAL" WORLDWIDE RADICAL MUSLIN WAR ON WOMEN, what are liberal dems talking about



Gismo, you idiot, for the zillionth time, its spelled m-u-s-l-i-m.


----------



## Pogo (Jul 5, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Speaking of religious crazies -
> 
> 
> 
> ...




He must be thinking of a fashion war... 

Personally I think muslin looks good on anybody.  Very earthy.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jul 5, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > Speaking of religious crazies -
> ...



tee potties spelled it that way too. 

Its doubtful they even know what muslin is.


----------



## Pogo (Jul 5, 2014)

Theowl32 said:


> Why, did they list a bunch of things carries out by Christians in this thread?



Probably because you committed the fallacy of trying to make a tribal cultural practice into a religious one just to get your Emmanuel Goldstein erection.

Just like another thread where some knuckledragger tried to float "mass shooters are all left wing" so I posted pictures of Jim Adkisson and Byron Williams and James von Brunn and Anders Breivik and that lot; it shoots down the original premise as bullshit.  It doesn't mean the contrary, that shooters are all right wing or that violence is all Christian; it simply DISproves the original hate-porn that "Islam did it".



Theowl32 said:


> You see many of them condemn the action by this father (who was brown of course and not Christian).



"Who was brown of course and not Christian"....

_*"Who was brown of course and not Christian"....
*_

Words fail me.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Jul 5, 2014)

Warrior102 said:


> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like a Hardley, dude. (That's not a typo.)
> ...



Front fender looks like a RK or an Ultra to me...and I don't see a radiator.


----------



## Dante (Jul 5, 2014)

Theowl32 said:


> Muslim Father Slits 17-Year-Old Daughter?s Throat For ?Marrying Without Permission? | Defund.com
> 
> A Pakistani man has been arrested for killing his daughter and her husband because she married into a less important tribe.
> 
> ...



...and in other news Georgia man searched Internet for time it takes animals to die in hot car in days before toddler died in overheated SUV: report - NY Daily News

A heterosexual dad, white southern and most probably christian killed his loving child...


----------

